# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Magnets sticking to shot injection sites - video

## devil21

Now that's just weird.

https://odysee.com/@TimTruth:b/Magne...-compilation:f


(an excellent link from the comments:   https://silview.media/2021/05/12/mag...stick-on-them/ )

----------


## TheTexan

It's because of the nanobots

----------


## dannno

Lol wow, pretty crazy, also wonder about that text message with the crazy emf readings..

----------


## TheTexan

> Lol wow, pretty crazy, also wonder about that text message with the crazy emf readings..


The emf readings are caused by the ghosts of the vaccine victims, trying to warn us

----------


## donnay

Could be they are loaded with heavy metals?

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## devil21

> I guess they forgot to put the nanobots and heavy metals into my two doses


You've taken the shots and tried the magnet test?  How long ago did you take the shots?

----------


## TheTexan

> I guess they forgot to put the nanobots and heavy metals into my two doses


Well the tracking beacon is working fine.  I have your position on my screen

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Sonny Tufts

Is Uri Geller trying to make a comeback?

----------


## devil21

> I first heard about it about a week after the first dose and tried it then ... no magnetic sticking. I thought the magnet might be too heavy, so I cut a 1/2 inch by one inch piece out of a Dominos Pizza refrigerator magnet, and still no sticking. But I also figured that even with the full-sized magnet, I should have felt some pulling at the skin when the sucker got close to it and touched it - but nothing. In fact, that'd be a pretty good test - use a heavy-duty magnet and see if the skin pulls outward to greet it.
> 
> Anyway, four weeks later, I went in for the second dose and brought the piece of magnet strip with me. They humored me and let me try to get it to stick on the syringe with the vaccine in it ... no sticking. And I tried it on the injection site daily for a week afterwards ... no sticking.
> 
> It didn't work with my lady, any of our respective offspring, or any of our friends we've mentioned it to either.
> 
> And I still don't shy away from *hugs*
> 
> 
> There are some things from Big Pharma that I can't take - like statins for instance. My kids still joke about the Alzheimer's-like symptoms that Lipitor gave me. But I really didn't notice anything with the Moderna vaccine, other than injection site pain and a bit of fatigue.


Thanks for your anecdotal evidence, for whatever it is worth.  Your sig gives me an idea of its value, however.  I'll be around a couple people who took them this weekend and will try it on them for $#@!s and giggles.

The info in this link does show a possible connection:  https://silview.media/2021/05/12/mag...stick-on-them/

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## pcosmar

> It strikes me that if there's any veracity to this, then there's going to be a lot of people having problems with *MRIs*


I doubt it ,, there is a lot of disinformation being spread, meant to minimize the information available..

It would take a good bit of Iron for a magnet to stick..

----------


## devil21

> I doubt it ,, there is a lot of disinformation being spread, meant to minimize the information available..
> 
> It would take a good bit of Iron for a magnet to stick..


Hmmm....average iron content in human body is around 4grams.  4 grams of iron is ~1/2 a cubic centimeter.  Not huge but not tiny, either.  Most of the people in the video appear rather overweight so stands to reason they would have more iron.  The link I posted about DARPA doing magnetogenetic research is interesting because such methods could be used to collect iron from the bloodstream into concentrated areas of the body where the magnetogenetic alterations are made.  As more iron is taken in, more could amass in those areas, as the link demonstrates.  Sure, the video could be a hoax of some sort but the reactions look too genuine to ignore out-of-hand.  Turning people into 5G antennas, of sorts, wouldn't surprise me at all.  We don't really know what is in those shot vials, only what they say is in them.  Even all the stuff about spike proteins and all that _could_ be complete disinfo.  The shots were developed under extreme secrecy with DARPA so we really have no idea what's actually in them.

----------


## dannno

> The shots were developed under extreme secrecy with DARPA so we really have no idea what's actually in them.


https://github.com/NAalytics/Assembl...-1273.docx.pdf

----------


## pcosmar

> Hmmm....average iron content in human body is around 4grams.  4 grams of iron is ~1/2 a cubic centimeter.  Not huge but not tiny, either.  Most of the people in the video appear rather overweight so stands to reason they would have more iron.  The link I posted about DARPA doing magnetogenetic research is interesting because such methods could be used to collect iron from the bloodstream into concentrated areas of the body where the magnetogenetic alterations are made.  As more iron is taken in, more could amass in those areas, as the link demonstrates.  Sure, the video could be a hoax of some sort but the reactions look too genuine to ignore out-of-hand.  Turning people into 5G antennas, of sorts, wouldn't surprise me at all.  We don't really know what is in those shot vials, only what they say is in them.  Even all the stuff about spike proteins and all that _could_ be complete disinfo.  The shots were developed under extreme secrecy with DARPA so we really have no idea what's actually in them.


Unless a needle was broken off in an arm.. magnets are not going to attract.

Aluminum, Mercury,or and other Heavy metals are not going to affect a magnet..this is disinformation FUD to muddy the waters and nothing else.

----------


## devil21

> Unless a needle was broken off in an arm.. magnets are not going to attract.
> 
> Aluminum, Mercury,or and other Heavy metals are not going to affect a magnet..this is disinformation FUD to muddy the waters and nothing else.


Good thing I said nothing about aluminum, mercury or anything except iron, eh?  Bringing those up is a strawman.  Have you read the link I posted along with the video?




> https://github.com/NAalytics/Assembl...-1273.docx.pdf


You have seen the videos of the blank package inserts coming out of new boxes of vials, right?  Nothing but a QR code and a number.  My point is that no one outside of the shot's development processes really know what's in them.  I'm pretty sure extreme disinfo from DARPA is a definite possibility.  I actually suspect that the shots are not homogenous at all.  Different ingredients going out at different times to cause different effects but obviously I can't prove that.

----------


## Working Poor

> Anyway, four weeks later, I went in for the second dose and brought the piece of magnet strip with me. They humored me and let me try to get it to stick on the syringe with the vaccine in it ... no sticking. And I tried it on the injection site daily for a week afterwards ... no sticking.


Since the so called vaccine is still in trials maybe you got the placebo in this double blind experiment.

----------


## oyarde

> Damn; I thought the aluminum-coated mylar linings on my clothes, hats and gloves would stop that.
> 
> _Edited to add:_
> I figured it out - forgot to line my mask.


I made a hat like that for my barn cat and he is proof of its great protection .

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## pcosmar

> Different ingredients going out at different times to cause different effects but obviously I can't prove that.


There is nothing good in these shots.

And there is Disinformation posted to distract from Information..

and "Magnetic" Shots are as Phony as "Snow that doesn't melt"..

----------


## CaptUSA

> There is nothing good in these shots.
> 
> And there is Disinformation posted to distract from Information..
> 
> and "Magnetic" Shots are as Phony as "Snow that doesn't melt"..


Right?

A little dab of honey will make it stick.  Come on, people.   These kinds of things are put out on the webz to make opposition to the vaccines look stupid.  mRNA technology may well be a miracle of modern medicine - but not the way they're using it.  If you're at high risk from Covid, it may be worth you taking a jab, but putting these kinds of engineered "vaccines" into the mass population is just risky as hell!  And it has nothing to do with magnets.

----------


## Matt4Liberty

> There is nothing good in these shots.
> 
> And there is Disinformation posted to distract from Information..
> 
> and "Magnetic" Shots are as Phony as "Snow that doesn't melt"..





> Right?
> 
> A little dab of honey will make it stick.  Come on, people.   These kinds of things are put out on the webz to make opposition to the vaccines look stupid.  mRNA technology may well be a miracle of modern medicine - but not the way they're using it.  If you're at high risk from Covid, it may be worth you taking a jab, but putting these kinds of engineered "vaccines" into the mass population is just risky as hell!  And it has nothing to do with magnets.


Yup, it's the easiest way to discredit people in the court of public opinion. I've been saying the same thing about resurgence of flat earth theories online. Anytime you now mention a theory that goes against the mainstream narrative, you're just thought of as a flat earther.

----------


## Danke

It is a distraction.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/F8StorUnA9q8/

----------


## devil21

> Any luck?


No sorry, I totally forgot about it during the visit.

----------


## devil21



----------


## devil21

Yeah so about that whole magnetic thing....

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20210826_24/




> Japan's health ministry says foreign substances found in some vials of the Moderna vaccine are believed to be metallic particles.
> 
> The foreign substances have been found from unopened vials of Moderna vaccine at eight vaccination sites in Japan since August 16.
> 
> They were manufactured at a Spanish factory.
> 
> Ministry officials have been telling 863 vaccination sites nationwide since Thursday morning to halt the use of the 1.63 million doses of the vaccine produced at the factory.

----------


## BortSimpson

> Yeah so about that whole magnetic thing....
> 
> https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20210826_24/


I didn't think the magnet thing was real initially (I found the videos unconvincing and it seemed ridiculous anyway).  But how can you argue that it's (at the very least) plausible now?!

https://www.zerohedge.com/covid-19/j...reacts-magnets

----------


## cjm

Moderna stock tanking the same week Pfizer gets FDA approval.  Probably coincidence, but the cynic in me wonders.

----------


## samforpaul

> It is a distraction.
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/F8StorUnA9q8/




Watched.  Thank you!

----------


## merkelstan

> Unless a needle was broken off in an arm.. magnets are not going to attract.
> 
> Aluminum, Mercury,or and other Heavy metals are not going to affect a magnet..this is disinformation FUD to muddy the waters and nothing else.


Sure seems like it, but Dr. Cole at AFLDS claimed some vials of sample gene-jabs were magnetic. It's possible he's working the other side, I guess.

If anyone can get access to a box of jabs, or a few:  Place the jab syringe on a milligram scale.  Hold a strong magnet above it, not touching.  Measure weight with and without magnetic field, and post results here.

----------

